# Who uses "Frank Method" to pack thier pipe??



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

Just finished a smoke using the "Frank method" to fill the bowl. Worked out really well the number of relights was cut in half. Anyone else use this method? 

Just wondering


----------



## SidRox7 (Jul 23, 2009)

Interesting... just watched the vid and I will give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

I do when I have the space to work with. If I'm just digging down into a jar I tend to do the gravity fill then a modified Frank. I too find it to burn better and require less relights.


----------



## blackop555 (Aug 13, 2009)

i do the original frank method. massaging the tobacco down and i also use the one i belive on youtube where you make it just right and push it down. to color my meerschaums i do the air-pocket method. I however only use the gravity method when im out and about unless i have those pouches that some tobacco comes in that wraps around itself because that makes a little table for me to do the frank method. I do not do frank method on my meerschaum because you will get tobacco on your pipe and the juices from it on your hands and i dont want it to color meerschaum uneasily so it takes awhile to clean off. the frank method is an amazing method.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I use it often, but some blends are a pain to "massage" in (or flakes, that I prefer to fold 'n stuff). It does fill the bowl perfectly, giving a consistent and great burn all the way down to the bottom.


----------



## dup (Aug 28, 2009)

I use it and it works great. a little tough when you smoke outside without a place to prepare it...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Not me. The few times I tried it didn't work so well. Usually I use the gravity fill, tamp, top off and light method.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Not me. The few times I tried it didn't work so well. Usually I use the gravity fill, tamp, top off and light method.


Same here. I have used other methods, fold-n-stuff, frank, etc, but the good ol' gravity fill seems to work best.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

I gave it a try when I was running into the age-old problem of bowls burning a cone down the middle leaving unburned tobacco all around the sides of the bowl and being unable to smoke bowls all the way to the bottom.

The result was not very satisfying. It was a lot of fussing and fooling about, and turned a pleasure into a chore. And the pipes didn't smoke any better for all the work.

The problem was I was over-thinking the packing and lighting routine. I broke the cycle by just packing and lighting with the gravity fill and finger-tamp method I've used for years, without thinking about it too much.

There is a series of videos on the Frank method that advocates using a torch-style lighter, aimed directly down on the top of the tobacco. I've read recently on a pipe-maker's site a warning that these lighters are not intended for pipe smoking, and you can permanently damage a pipe with one if you're not careful.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## blackop555 (Aug 13, 2009)

to light my pipe i char the tobbaco to what i think is 75% charred. i then tamp and light just around the edges. tamp light again and light around edges again tamp then a quick hit again. i dont focus lighting middle because no matter what.. the middle always burns. frank method takes more to get lit but usually stays lit better and you need less lights. its a little more tricky to tamp tho.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Frank "fill" yer pipe - don't Frank "char" it!

Just use a normal butane, zippo, or even matches (my preferred ignition medium, wind permitting).

Torches are for use along with pitchforks at election time.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Not me. The few times I tried it didn't work so well. Usually I use the gravity fill, tamp, top off and light method.


Same here.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Pipe Organist said:


> There is a series of videos on the Frank method that advocates using a torch-style lighter, aimed directly down on the top of the tobacco. ...you can permanently damage a pipe with one if you're not careful.


That's why in the Frank Method video on youtube he makes a big deal about not using your torch lighter (called a "burner" in the video) for more than one second at a time, and also ensuring the lighter goes straight down to the tobacco, not aimed at the edges.

I've found the tobacco catches fire much quicker using the torch. Afterwords I use a zippo to maintain the light. The torch is also good for deep bowls (like my calabash) when you get towards the bottom...the zippo just can't reach down that far unless you really draw hard, and risk getting dottle up into the stem.


----------



## blackop555 (Aug 13, 2009)

got to have good coordination with a torch lighter. my older brother is no good with taht so he burnt the bowl on his


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

One important factor for the Frank-nay-sayers is ... the trick is to create a "plug"; i.e. all insertion pressure must get toward the MIDDLE of the bowl - NOT DOWN. The massaging is to push the tobacco strands into the MIDDLE, where they knot together and get moved down as part of the process. Never push DOWN in Frank-filling. This leaves air space around the sides, and when massaged properly, the entire bowl is of exactly the same consistency. The burn (and flavor) will be perfect top to bottom, no tamping is required (unless it goes out, or you reach excessive moisture at the bottom, etc). The air space coupled with a good cake, will draw the burn evenly around the entire bowl surface - it will not do the "cone" burn that most noobies encounter. You will even notice the ash tends to form toward the middle, leaving a visible gap around the circle (and cake), and wisps of smoke with trickle out wickedly.

You can get similar results by taking a handful of baccy and rolling it into a ball between your palms. Then flatten it a bit to the bowl size/shape, cut/trim of excess, and simply insert the "plug" into the bowl. This is harder than Frank-filling, but the same logic applies. Try it, you will be surprised at the difference in burn when the entire plug is evenly pressure-formed.

The above being said, some blends burn/taste better when filled the "traditional" way. Try it all ways, run with what tastes the best!


----------



## blackop555 (Aug 13, 2009)

ive seen many people use the frank method where you massage it. the one on youtube it looks as he just shoves it down in and then lightly pushes across the bowl. that is the only time i have ever seen that way


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Let me reprise the Frankie method, at least the way I do it and it works.

I like to insert a fluffy pipe cleaner into the stem all the way into the bowl to prevent blockages. Some folks do, some don't.

Take pipe in left hand (reverse if thou art a southpaw). Pour baccy onto desktop, more than you will need. Drying it in this poured out manner can't hurt (if its too wet of course). Grab some of the longer/chunkier strands loosely with right hand fingers. Dribble into bowl until almost to the top. It must be loose, i.e. not squished together, else it will plug in latter stages.

Tap sides of bowl with an available finger, gently. The baccy will settle, tap all around until settling stops, do NOT put finger inside bowl. Do NOT dribble any more baccy in.

Hold bowl in left hand firmly with stem pointing away from you. Use right hand thumb+fore+middle fingers, collect a pyramid of baccy in the pile you made afore on desktop, approximately what you think will fill the bowl. Loosely, but just use enough pressure where you can pick up this pyramid - place on top of bowl. Now - the base of this structure must be larger than the bowl opening. Use thumb on LEFT hand (which is holding pipe bowl) and gently place atop the pyramid, keeping right hand fingers in place. The left thumb is just to stabilize the mound, do not push down. Use the right hand three fingers to gently push the BASE inward (NOT DOWN), moving around the bowl to keep pressure even.

After a little action, the mound will retain its shape, keep left thumb in place just to hold it together (don't press down). Use right hand thumb and forefinger only now, start to gently press the base of the mound inward (NOT DOWN), move around the bowl. The mound will start to disappear, entering the abyss of the bowl. When a small amount is left on top - make a decision and pull off excess. Now this is the hard part, you have to guess - and it takes a few attempts to get it right.

What you have left now is a bowl filled with a bit sticking up. Hold pipe bowl with both hands, raise both thumbs above bowl on the rim, opposite sides. Massage the stuff on top TOWARDS THE MIDDLE, NEVER DOWN, using the balls of the thumbs only. Your thumbs should touch, rotate the pipe so you get an even action, go in one direction only (clockwise or anti, don't matter). Keep massaging till a little nipple is left sticking up in the middle of the bowl. Now test draw (pull out the pipe cleaner, if you inserted it before). Spit out mouthful of baccy bits, curse at RJPuffs, and test draw again. The draw will be wide open - this filling method does NOT tighten the draw much at all. Massage a bit more if you need to, depends on baccy type, wetness, etc. If you screwed up, use pointy end of czech tool to empty bowl and start over.

You're done! Use a wooden match or butane lighter for best results. I strongly discourage the use of a torch with a pipe, it can overheat the baccy and scorch the flavor. Some blends do not even need a charring light, as you run the flame around and around, the whole surface will light up and stay lit. DO NOT TAMP! AT ALL! If the blend starts to send tendrils sticking up, use the SIDE of the tamper and brush the debris off (it will be hot, don't set your lap on fire).

In fact you won't need to tamp for the entire bowl, unless it goes out through inattention or over-wetness. When you do tamp, just roll the tamper over the ash using only the weight of the tamper DON'T PRESS DOWN. The head of ash will collapes very easily. The key in Frank'ing is to never push DOWN.

Class dismissed, post your results :madgrin:


----------



## blackop555 (Aug 13, 2009)

i usually do that except i use both hands to massage it in. nice guide and im sure it will help learners in that method greatly


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Let me reprise the Frankie method, at least the way I do it and it works.


:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

Very good thorough description! You have inspired me to give the frank method another go!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Frank Method is tremendous...for Premium tobaccos. Don't try to do it on something like Granger, though. I feel it makes it burn differently, so it has a awkward taste, as opposed to dipping into the pouch and smoking. 

Aro's smoke better using it, Englishes smoke great using it...but Drugstore Burleys and it do not mix. lol


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but when I've tried the Frank method on taller-than-normal bowls, it doesn't work well either. Works great on the normal bowls, though.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I find ribbon cut blends get "Franked" better, maybe the texture allows for the massaging to work properly. Some lumpy blends, like SG FVF, are impossible to Frank. Others just taste better (to me at least) the other way, for example GLP Fillmore, I always three-step-stuff that puppy.

Hot burners are prime candidates for being Frankied. Ribbon cut (or rubbed out) VAs or MacBitten stuff.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

What's the 'Frank Method' of packing a pipe?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

cherrymax said:


> What's the 'Frank Method' of packing a pipe?


Scroll up to read my how-to posting :scared:


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

I use it for all, but flakes.


----------

